# can horses eat beetroot ???



## apple88 (15 December 2011)

As title says really 

x


----------



## Noodlebug (15 December 2011)

No idea!!!


----------



## little_critter (15 December 2011)

I *think* I saw someone on here say they fed beetroot......just be ready for the gasps of horror as it looks like your horse has a major bleed in it's mouth from all the red beetroot juice!


----------



## mini-eventer (15 December 2011)

Just dont feed to a grey!!!!!  lol


----------



## applecart14 (16 December 2011)

little_critter said:



			I *think* I saw someone on here say they fed beetroot......just be ready for the gasps of horror as it looks like your horse has a major bleed in it's mouth from all the red beetroot juice!
		
Click to expand...

Yes I believe they can.

I have given my horse weird things like strawberries, oranges, dates and plums, bananas in the past (in very small quantities and as a treat).  He hates turnips and swede so not sure what he'd think of beetroot as they are from the same type of family.  The oranges he wasn't keen on - funnily enough our dog loves little tangerines.   He had colic once when someone gave him a banana and the skin as well - although to be fair, he practically couldn't breathe at one point without having spasmodic colic so it was most probably just a coincidence.   But I wouldn't give him a banana skin again just in case. 

 He hates chocolate but loves anything minty.  He also loves brown bread, especially a wholemeal bun,  but try not to give white bread as it has a lot of starch in it, which can be bad for them.

Someone said that if you give a horse a plum they will spit the stone out but I wouldn't like to guarantee that!

Anything you do give should be in moderation.


----------



## rockysmum (16 December 2011)

Even if you can, would you want to    They would have red pee, you would always be wondering if they had tied up


----------



## Fransurrey (16 December 2011)

I researched this and you can - even the bitter leaves. My fussy buggers won't touch it, though. Bummer, as we have a LOT of excess beetroot on our smallholding!


----------



## apple88 (16 December 2011)

thanks guys!!

I will see if she likes it!!  At least when it comes to poo picking il know which are mine!!!


----------



## Ealana (16 December 2011)

I've never feed beetroot to the ponies but my horse loves: bananas (whole), pears, turnip, brocoli, butter beans, carrots, apples, strawberries, brambles(he learnt how to pick them off the bush), brown bread( the bergen soya stuff is 'lush' ), chocolate hobnobs and salt and vinegar crisps

He doesn't like: potato skins, brussel sprouts, oranges, avacado, cheese and onion crisps.  

I've tried loads of different treats to get him to 'tick' and bananas and chocolate hobnob creams are the best


----------

